# (Possible) Upcoming HD channel numbers



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

Here is the latest info that I received from a little Birdy:

Asterisk (*) indicates HD channel available only with H20, H21, HR20 and HR21 receivers.

September 2007
A&E *265
Big Ten Network HD *220
Cartoon Network *296
Cinemax HD East *512
Cinemax HD West *514
CNN HD *202
Discovery HD Theater 76
ESPN HD 72, *206
ESPN2 HD 73, *209
Food Network HD *231-1
FSN New York HD *624
The Golf Channel HD (shared with Versus HD) *604
HBO HD East 70, 509, *501
HBO HD West *504
HDNet 79
HDNet Movies 78
HGTV-HD *229-1
The History Channel HD *269
Madison Square Garden HD *621
MHD (HD only) *332
The Movie Channel HD *544
NFL Network HD *212
National Geographic Channel HD *276
Showtime HD 71, 543, *537
Showtime HD West *540
Smithsonian Channel HD (HD only) *267
Starz Comedy HD *519
Starz HD East *520
Starz Edge HD *522
Starz Kids & Family HD *518
Starz HD West *521
TBS in HD *247
TNT HD 75, *245
Universal HD 74
Versus HD (shared with The Golf Channel HD) *604
The Weather Channel HD *362


October 2007
Animal Planet HD *282
Bravo HD *273
Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD 680 *640
Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD 681, *629
Discovery Channel HD *278
Fox Business Channel HD *359
FSN Detroit HD *636
FSN Prime Ticket HD *653
FSN Southwest HD *643
FSN West HD *652
Fuel TV HD *612
FX HD *248
NBA TV HD *601-1
New England Sports Network HD 682, *623
The Science Channel HD *284
Sci-Fi Network HD *244
Speed Channel HD *607
SportsNet New York HD 683, *625
USA Network HD *242
Yankees Entertainment & Sports HD 684, *622


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

Uplinked...do you mean this is the upcoming channel location, or that we should now see these live?


----------



## Baxter Mccloud (Apr 4, 2007)

You beat me to posting this.... 
Definately accurate.
BRING ON THE DIRECTV HD!!!


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

You have asterisks listed next to a number of current (i.e. MPEG-2) channels.

Are you suggesting that MPEG-4 feeds of these channels are now uplinked? Or simply that the SD channel number is remapped to the existing MPEG-2 feeds?


----------



## colebert (Aug 20, 2007)

hmmm... do you mean uplinked in engineering mode? 

i'm still getting 0s on the 103(b) and not seeing anything on my guide. i am restarting my HR20 to see if that helps. 

if true, it's too bad the sept 2007 HD list includes so few RSNs since baseball season is still going on.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

colebert said:


> hmmm... do you mean uplinked in engineering mode?
> 
> i'm still getting 0s on the 103(b) and not seeing anything on my guide. i am restarting my HR20 to see if that helps.
> 
> if true, it's too bad the sept 2007 HD list includes so few RSNs since baseball season is still going on.


Woe,chill bill their only available in engineering mode.


----------



## colebert (Aug 20, 2007)

i'm chill. i just think it was a little ambiguous what OP was saying. 

we're all on edge here.


----------



## MAVERICK007 (Aug 30, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> Here is the latest info that I received from a little Birdy:
> 
> Asterisk (*) indicates HD channel available only with H20, H21, HR20 and HR21 receivers.
> 
> ...


By stating_ uplinked_, do you mean this will be the upcoming location of the new HD channels or that we should now be able to actually see these new channels, now???


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

MAVERICK007 said:


> By stating_ uplinked_, do you mean this will be the upcoming location of the new HD channels or that we should now be able to actually see these new channels, now???


Its the upcoming location you can't see them now unless you have a engineer card.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Brandon428 said:


> Its the upcoming location you can't see them now unless you have a engineer card.


You can bet that even if you had an engineering card, there wouldn't be any programming there.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

And let's watch the terminology, please.

Even if the actual channels were _uplinked,_ we could not get them until they were _downlinked._


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

How come:

Food Network HD *231-1
HGTV-HD *229-1
NBA TV HD *601-1

?? Why would they be using the OTA designation of "-1"??


AND...we've already had threads talking about the "engineering mode" channels. Is this simply someone taking the channels already "announced" in those threads and matching them with their SD counterparts (since it was confirmed that the new HD channels would reside on the same channel numbers? If so, why do this, EaglePC? Why get us all excited for...nothing? 

Please explain if this is anything other than that.


----------



## bluesman40220 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll take, "Most confusing threads" for a thousand Alex.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

syphix said:


> How come:
> 
> Food Network HD *231-1
> HGTV-HD *229-1
> ...


I am with Syphix why would they use -* format for these channels that will just cause confusion.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Carbon said:


> I am with Syphix why would they use -* format for these channels that will just cause confusion.


Maybe they're not true simulcasts of the current network?


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

nevermind*


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Eagle is trying to get back on the endangered list.


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

Carbon said:


> I am with Syphix why would they use -* format for these channels that will just cause confusion.


Those channels are NOT simulcasts but are related to their parent channel, so rather than give them entirely new numbers looks like they are sticking them right next to their parent channel and adding a -1. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.highdefforum.com/showthread.php?p=357698


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

One step closer to the HD ever so close promise land.

Until then, look at the pretty picture.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe this thread should have been titled "Upcoming HD channel numbers".


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> Maybe this thread should have been titled "Upcoming HD channel numbers".


+1
It's very deceptive and misleading.


----------



## bluesman40220 (Jul 13, 2006)

The Amazing Karnac sees trouble in the future. Perhaps a mod can step in and fix this thread quickly.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

bluesman40220 said:


> I'll take, "Most confusing threads" for a thousand Alex.


I'll take 'The Rapists' for 600, Alex!


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Downlink, Uplink, Hyperlink, sausage link, chain link, I just can't keep up. Which one gives me, a customer with just the standard directv access card, the actual programming for the channels with * or without or with dashes - or without? ;-)


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Let's hope the NHL gets on there quickly! I noticed no need for Court TV. The NBA will take its place.


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats the deal with Discovery Channel HD??

Why did this get pushed to October when the channel has been on the air for almost a month on Dish?

I know its only a month but this is one of the few channels I was VERY excited about.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, dashes, slashes or asterisks, I just say BRING IT!!!, ahem, BRING THEM!!!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

ProfLonghair said:


> I'll take 'The Rapists' for 600, Alex!


Or, Tobias Funke, the analyst/therapist who puts "analrapist" on his business card.


----------



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

Is it me or does a certain patriotic bird have a tendency to speak a foreign language? 

What exactly did this post contribute?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

deffdino said:


> What exactly did this post contribute?


Not all that much... And since we already have a proposed channel list thread that has been stickied, a simple post there with channel numbers (which we mostly knew already) would have sufficed. IMO


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Where are the rest of the FSNs? I don't see Bay Area, NW, Pitt, NE, North, etc.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

sdk009 said:


> Where are the rest of the FSNs? I don't see Bay Area, NW, Pitt, NE, North, etc.


Do these really show anything but games in hd? I thought Fox Sports NE was supposed to be one of the new fulltime channels, but since the only hd thing they show is celtics games, I don't really care as long as they have a partime channel for them.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> I'll take 'The Rapists' for 600, Alex!


I truely laughed out loud on that one. Thanks. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I updated the thread title to make is more clear what is being discussed.


----------



## fleadog99 (Jul 14, 2007)

ITrot said:


> I truely laughed out loud on that one. Thanks. :lol:


Or I will take "S"words Alex Classic:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Other faves - Colors that end in URPLE, and Current US Presidents.

:backtotop


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Where is CSNWest? I have to see my Kings in HD.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

markman07 said:


> Downlink, Uplink, Hyperlink, sausage link, chain link, I just can't keep up. Which one gives me, a customer with just the standard directv access card, the actual programming for the channels with * or without or with dashes - or without? ;-)


Until it shows up on my TV, it'll be the Missing Link...


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm still confused about the "Discovery" owned channels showing up in October instead of September... They were originally announced to launch with DirecTV in August but that was screwed up by D10 delayed.

I would think they would still go up immediatley after D10 goes active.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

There are several waves in September. Who knows when that October run will actually be. It may also be late September.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

syphix said:


> How come:
> 
> Food Network HD *231-1
> HGTV-HD *229-1
> ...


They are not "mirrors". You might still want to get the normal "SD" channel for a particular piece of programming. So, the "-1" provides that separate address which gives you a choice.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Richard L Bray said:


> They are not "mirrors". You might still want to get the normal "SD" channel for a particular piece of programming. So, the "-1" provides that separate address which gives you a choice.


But "-1" is a OTA designation. And D* has already stated that they will be using the same channel numbers, and that HD boxes will tune to the HD channel first, then channel to the SD version. This doesn't (quite) jive with that.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

syphix said:


> But "-1" is a OTA designation. And D* has already stated that they will be using the same channel numbers, and that HD boxes will tune to the HD channel first, then channel to the SD version. This doesn't (quite) jive with that.


Sure it does. Exactly like the lcoals. Here is Columbus, I have NBC4 listed twice, with no dashes, the first being HD, the second being SD. Then, I have 4-1, 4-2, etc.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> Sure it does. Exactly like the lcoals. Here is Columbus, I have NBC4 listed twice, with no dashes, the first being HD, the second being SD. Then, I have 4-1, 4-2, etc.


Same setup in KC.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

markman07 said:


> Downlink, Uplink, Hyperlink, *sausage link, *chain link, I just can't keep up. Which one gives me, a customer with just the standard directv access card, the actual programming for the channels with * or without or with dashes - or without? ;-)


These guys are trying to find out how the *sausage *is being made right now before it is ready for market. My dad worked in a sausage factory in his youth and would never eat the stuff!. It may be best that we don't know how all this is being done and just wait for the final HD product to be delivered and enjoy it


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

syphix said:


> But "-1" is a OTA designation. And D* has already stated that they will be using the same channel numbers, and that HD boxes will tune to the HD channel first, then channel to the SD version. This doesn't (quite) jive with that.


The channels with the -1 are kind of like subchannels so it makes some sense. I don't consider -1 an OTA designation as I run my antenna directly to my tv only when I need it to watch the Mets on CW11 and my tv uses a .1, .2, .3, etc.


----------



## donshan (Jun 18, 2007)

NYSmoker said:


> The channels with the -1 are kind of like subchannels so it makes some sense. I don't consider -1 an OTA designation as I run my antenna directly to my tv only when I need it to watch the Mets on CW11 and my tv uses a .1, .2, .3, etc.


The OTA channels can appear as either xx-x or xx.x depending on the software in your equipment. The DirectV HR20 uses the xx-x format for OTA stations.

In my case I have a splitter on my OTA antenna and feed one to the antenna input on the HR20-700 which lists all local OTA stations in the Guide using a "-". For example my local PBS OTA station is listed in the D* Guide listings as 31-1 for their HD channel and 31-2 for the PBS subchannel which provides local programs listings for HD DVR recording of all five of my local HD network channels. The other cable from the antenna splitter goes to my Sony HDTV internal digital tuner and it tunes the exact same channels as 31.1 for the HD and 31.2 for the SD. I rarely use it, but there are cases where D* does not include all the local OTA channels or subchannels in their HR20 listing and then you need to tune directly to the HDTV, just as you are doing because the HR20 can't tune that channel. That i why I have it wired both ways.


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

ouch, the lack of FSN Arizona is depressing


----------



## db2 (Aug 27, 2007)

If my RSN (FSN North HD) isn't added right away am I correct in assuming the special events channels will still be used in the meantime?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> Here is the latest info that I received from a little Birdy:
> 
> Asterisk (*) indicates HD channel available only with H20, H21, HR20 and HR21 receivers.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted a link later in this thread attributing the source of this information. It's customary to post that link with the information when quoting another site.

This information comes from an apparent DIRECTV employee posting in the forum linked above. I looked over therre to see if there was an explanation for the dashed channel numbers, but didn't find one ...


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's another link that shows an actual sheet that the CSRs have:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-...ml#post1014823


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

purtman said:


> Here's another link that shows an actual sheet that the CSRs have:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-...ml#post1014823


The sheet doesn't show channel numbers, though.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

purtman said:


> Here's another link that shows an actual sheet that the CSRs have:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-...ml#post1014823


Bad link or been removed.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

rrrick8 said:


> Bad link or been removed.


Fixed link: http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/105983-directv-hd-channel-lineup.html#post1014823


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Baldmaga said:


> ouch, the lack of FSN Arizona is depressing


Accordingto this we get FSN Arizona now.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> Fixed link: http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/105983-directv-hd-channel-lineup.html#post1014823


Thanks.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, Poitnarf! Sorry for the mistake, guys!


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> According to this we get FSN Arizona now.


Yes, for people in the Arizona footprint. I however in Louisiana am left out in the cold. Or humidity if you will.


----------



## iucpa (Aug 31, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> I'll take 'The Rapists' for 600, Alex!


I'll take "The Penis Mightier" for 300 Alex.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> The sheet doesn't show channel numbers, though.


I know. But at least it shows the channels themselves. When I see this sheet, I know this is *not *a rumor but the actual channels.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Are we trying to set records for off-color or offensive "humor"? You may want to ask some of the women out there what they think of some of those categories.
:backtotop


----------



## Dan Serafini (Feb 6, 2007)

purtman said:


> Are we trying to set records for off-color or offensive "humor"? You may want to ask some of the women out there what they think of some of those categories.
> :backtotop


Not an SNL fan, I guess.

Anyhoo, what was trhe original name of this thread?


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

Presently to tune in NESN ch 623 I select 623 then ch up to get 623HD with the H20. I expect all the other channels will be done this way. It is my understanding that the H series recievers will eventually default the the HD channel when selected.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

how bout wgn?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mganga said:


> how bout wgn?


What about WGN?

Other then the Sporting Events that the superstation carries, none of the other Superstation content is in HD. The WGN-CW isn't carried on the superstation.

I don't think there are plans right now by WGN to even offer a HD version of the superstation, at least I have heard or seen any reports of it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think there are plans right now by WGN to even offer a HD version of the superstation, at least I have heard or seen any reports of it.


I guess they are *seizing the opportunity *to wait until they *have to *make the switch in 2009.  
It's a shame...obviously WGN has some neat content, and some of us wouldn't mind it being a national HD channel.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought the Starz! HD contracts were complete. Wonder why that list is showing them as not being finalized?


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What about WGN?
> 
> I don't think there are plans right now by WGN to even offer a HD version of the superstation, at least I have heard or seen any reports of it.


Does this mean that the Cubs games will only be in SD? I'd gladly trade the Yankees network, Food Channel and NFL Network for more Cubs in HD.


----------

